# *** موقع تعليم أساسيات ميكاترونكس ***



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 مارس 2006)

أخواني مهندسي الميكاترنكس, أقدم لكم هذا الموقع لتعليم أساسيات ميكاترونكس, وطبعاً بالمجان
http://www.engr.sjsu.edu/bjfurman/courses/ME106/mechatronicstutorials.htm
وأتمني أن ينال إعجابكم
أخوكم أحمد​


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (25 مارس 2006)

[frame="13 70"]شكرا على الموقع الرائع[/frame]


----------



## mohamed_hassan (26 مارس 2006)

انا بس عايز اشكر الاخ احمد واسمحلي ارفع القبعه وانحني احتراما 
واطلب منه المزيد
more advanced


----------



## الباشمهندس محمد (26 مارس 2006)

مشكور حبيبي علي الموقع


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 مارس 2006)

*مرحباً !*



شرى كوول 2 قال:


> شكرا على الموقع الرائع​


 
مرحباً بك أخي شري كوول, وأسأل الله أن تستفيد من الموقع خير إستفادة​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 مارس 2006)

*مرحباً !*



الباشمهندس محمد قال:


> مشكور حبيبي علي الموقع


مرحباً بك أخي م.محمد, وأتمنى ان يكون الموقع قد عجبك
ونحن دائماً في الخدمة :13:​


----------



## o_elkholy (27 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندس أحمد موقع زى الفل - جزاك الله خيراً عنا.


----------



## تقوى الله (27 مارس 2006)

*موقع رائع .. هذا هو التميز ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم م.أحمد ...  
جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذا الموقع الرائع ، بالفعل تصفحته الان:14: ، وهو مميز جدا" :20: ، وسوف اقوم باذن الله تعالي بالمتابعة المستمرة فيه ، حتي نصل بعون الله تعالي وتوفيقه الي الهدف المنشود باذن الله ،​ 
ولكن الدعاء ان يصبرنا الله عليه والا ستطورالعملية لحد لا اعرف نهايته كيف تكون
:5: :73: :8: :57: :71: :59:​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 مارس 2006)

*حمداً لله على السلامة !*



N.C قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> أخي الكريم م.أحمد ...
> جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذا الموقع الرائع ، بالفعل تصفحته الان:14: ، وهو مميز جدا" :20:​


​ 
الحمد لله, فبالتوكل على الله أولاً, ثم الإستعداد النفسي للوصول للغاية المنشودة خطوة بخطوة, نصل بإذن الله لما نريد, ونحن دئماً في عون إخواننا المسلمين للوصول إلى ما يكفي للنهوض بهذه الأمة
وطبعاً لا داعي لكل هذه الحروب​


> :5: :73: :8: :57: :71: :59:​


والله الموفق
نصيحة أن تبدأي بموضوع PLC
كما يمكنك تحميل فيديو عنه
من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/video_demos/mechatronics/PLC_and_ladder_logic.wmv
بصراحة الفيديو مفيد جداً حيث انني قمت بتحميله, وبدأ معنى الـــ PLC في الظهور من خلال هذا الفيديو
كما سنقوم بعمل مبدأ داخل قسم ميكاترونكس وهو مع وجود الكتب سيتم شرح الأساسيات للتكنولوجيا المتقدمة في هذا المنتدى الكريم مثل
الماتلاب خطوة بخطوة
الـــ PLC من الألف إلى الياء
كما سأقوم برفع كتاب PLC خاص بشركة سيمنز
وتقبلي تحياتي​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 مارس 2006)

*مرحباً بك !*



o_elkholy قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس أحمد موقع زى الفل - جزاك الله خيراً عنا.


مرحباً بك أخي o_elkholy, وأشكرك على مداخلتك اللطيفة  
وأسأل الله ان يكون خير أداة نافعة لك​


----------



## yasser alieldin (7 أبريل 2006)

اعانكم الله وجزاكم خير الجزاء انا عضو جديد 
واتمنى صداقتك
وانتظر المزيد 
y a r n


----------



## Eng2010 (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على الموقع الرائع!!!!


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 أبريل 2006)

*يشرفني ذلك أيضاً*



yasser alieldin قال:


> اعانكم الله وجزاكم خير الجزاء انا عضو جديد
> واتمنى صداقتك
> وانتظر المزيد
> y a r n


 
أخي ياسر, يزيدني تشريفاً صداقتك
فجزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم
تحياتي​


----------



## ALRASHED71 (10 أبريل 2006)

الشكر كل الشكر للباش مهندس أحمد على هذا العطاء الدائم وآمل أن يجعل في ميزان حسناته يوم القيامة وإلى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح.
م.مهند


----------



## المهندس ابن تيمية (27 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خير
موقع مفيد
نفع الله بك


----------



## عبدالظاهر (7 مايو 2006)

يا ريت تكون المواقع كلها كدة


----------



## magicbird (9 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asadfahd (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخ احمد واتمنالك التوفيق والمزيد من العطاء الداءم


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (20 مايو 2006)

بارك اللة فيك يا أخى أحمد الموق جميل جميل جدا افادنا وافادكم الله


----------



## squ2006 (22 مايو 2006)

[frame="5 70"]شكرا اخي وتحياتي للجميع[/frame]


----------



## طارق مهدى (25 مايو 2006)

شكرااااااا للجميع والله يوفقكم على الخير يااااااااااااااارب


----------



## ندوووش (28 مايو 2006)

شكرا كتير عالموقع 
وربنا يديمكوا وتفيدونا كمان وكمان
ندوووش


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
أخي


----------



## BestEngineer (13 ديسمبر 2006)

:20: شكرا على الموقع يا باشمهندس احمد
وشكرا على ملف الفيديو يا :20: N.c


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع المفيد 
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الرصافي (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الجيد والمفيد.


----------



## ahmedmecha (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين ونفع الله بك المؤمنين وجعل الجنة ثوابك
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## 12379 (7 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## 12379 (7 يناير 2007)

مشكور حبيبي علي الموقع


----------



## ابو مروة (7 يناير 2007)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## القائد البارع (10 يناير 2007)

اللهم ارفع قدره ويسر أمره ووسع له في رزقهواختر له الخير حيث كان.

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد والله يجعله في موازين حسناتك.

تقبلوا مروري وشكرا.
أبو عبد الله


----------



## beso85 (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## robotic_iraq (14 يناير 2007)

*شكرررراااااا*

مشكوررررررررر يا استاذ احمد ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## m.saeed (18 يناير 2007)

barak allah feek 
i ask allah to give u all the best in this life and in the hereafter 
and plz we need the basic principle of mechatronics written in the pdf file and May Allah bless u


----------



## ياسر الشعار (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## محمد بكير (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (12 أغسطس 2007)

thanks ya m as


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## الطيبات (20 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية مشرفنا 
مواقع مفيده


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## محمود سمك (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## h.d (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على هالموقع الجميل
و الجميل في انه شامل وبفيد طلاب الميكاترونكس في جميع المستويات


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر انا فعلا محتاج البدائيات 
فى هذا المجال


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

لا ندري كيف نشكرك على مساهماتك الرائعة في هذا المنتدى


----------



## جمال حمزة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng/mahmuod (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لك أحمد على كل ما قدمته وتقدمه


----------



## Rania el alfy (12 أبريل 2013)

بجد بجد ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## smraaalnel (12 أبريل 2013)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar.Ay (2 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كوثر محمد (17 فبراير 2014)

:77:مشكور


----------



## المحارب الثائر (5 مارس 2014)

اعزك الله


----------



## بسمة وطن (5 مارس 2014)

اخي ممكن تساعدني ؟


----------



## بسمة وطن (5 مارس 2014)

انا بحاجه لمساعده ب برمجية الماتلاب


----------



## كوثر محمد (19 أغسطس 2014)

يسلمو ع الموضوع


----------



## azaharna (22 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amer5 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا موقع رائع


----------

